# Shipwreck of ANNIE C.MAGUIRE



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

My friend in America has just visited Cape Elizabeth, Maine
and sent me a link to a sailing ship that was wrecked there in 1886.
This was the three master ANNIE C.MAGUIRE , she was ( apparently)
built as a famous clipper , the GOLDEN STATE . 
I have checked several online Lloyd's Register's of shipping but cannot find either . I would appreciate any information from the sailing ship experts on S.N. 
link here ( with some spelling errors!)
http://nelights.com/stories/shipwrecks_rescues/annie_mcguire.html


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Try this link

http://www.wreckhunter.net/DataPages/anniecmaguire-dat.htm


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Also in the book 
THE CHINA CLIPPERS by Basil Lubbock

the GOLDEN STATE is mensioned 

1898 the clipper NORMAN COURT hit a pinnacle of rock at the mouth of the river Min in china but it was assumed at first she had hit a wreck. The captain Delano of the GOLDEN STATE also stated he had had a shoal cast about the same place.

On another page there is a list of American clippers passage times and W Delano (if its him), was in command of the clipper ARIEL (1340 t) left Woosung 2 September 1852 arrived New York 107 later

I hope the captain name will help you find more information


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you DAVIDJM especially the quotes from Basil Lubbock's book. I had the "Opium Clippers" volume once. Yes the River Min was the port of departure of that famous race between the "Ariel" and the "Taeping" .


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Golden State, later Annie C. Maguire, was launched on January 10 1853 by J. A. Westervelt in New York City, of 1363 tons for A. A. Low & Brother, New York. (This according to A. H. Clark in "The Clipper Ship Era." Carl C. Cutler in "Greyhounds of the Sea" has Chambers & Heiser, New York, as first owners.) She did a number of fast passages. Had a notable race with "The Golden Fleece" around the Horn in 1855, both ships 129 days from New York to San Francisco. Cutler quotes a letter from Captain L. F. Doty reporting the loss of three topmasts in March 1853 - "having done the day previous 327 miles, good observations, under royals." David McGregor in his book “British and American Clippers,” has a painting and a photograph on pages 132-133.

Of her career as Annie C. Maguire I have, beyond the cir***stances of her loss, only found this: The ship was later purchased by the Irish-Canadian firm of D. & J. Maguire of Quebec, renamed, and put under the British flag to be engaged in the South American trade. She was reduced to a barque in 1883, which then might be a likely date for her change of flag.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Shipwreck of ANNIE C MAGUIRE*

Morning S, from the book American Clipper Ships:
the Golden State sprang a bad leak on passage New York to Anjer, put into Rio March 1883, cargo was discharged and was sold to D & J Maquire of Quebec, who renamed her Anne C. Maquire and put her under the Argentine flag. Operated in the Atlantic trade until December 1886,when she went ashore on Cape Elizabeth, near Portland, Maine. and broke up.

Extreme clipper ship 188ft x 39.8ft x 21.6ft 1363 tons old measurement; 944 tons new measurement. Launched 10.01.1853

Ted.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Many thanks Ted and stein, you have offered much useful information.I am curious about her loss however? On a fine day with good visibility she mysteriously drove onto the rocks ? The captain made off with his chest containing valuables therebye denying the salvagers their " reward". Without being too fanciful here it does seem possible that there was a scheme afoot by the captain and crew to run her aground deliberately? Of course I am only considering the cir***stantial evidence .


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day scorcher,sm.yesterday.06:57.re:shipwreck of annie c.maguire.a great link on the history of the wrecking of the annie cmaguire(p1)I agree with your comments (p7).thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Shipwreck of ANNIE C MAGUIRE*

Morning S,after your last post I did a little search and the event is very strange.Of the reports I read, the crew say they saw the light it was a nice evening the captain brought the ship up and put her under the lighthouse.
Also the owners had filed for bankruptcy,maybe an insurance scam,or did the captain know and legged it with whatever money was onboard too cover whatever wages he was owed.
A fine mystery even to this day.

Ted


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Good morning ben27 and Ted.

I am not a conspiracy theorist but I am persuaded by your explanation Ted !
It does open up a lot of unanswered questions .It would make a great plot for a novel or film but maybe someone has already done that ? Thanks to you both for your interest .Living here on the Isle of Wight in the 18th and 19th centuries on the west coast the locals would show lights to ships in distress and lure them onto the rocks .They would then club them to death for the cargo and bounty .This really happened. A long way from the R.N.L.I. approach!


----------

